# DishHD is available in China now



## dreamsatellite (May 13, 2012)

here comes the list of channels available in China: the website is here dishhdtvchina.com

60% of them are in HD, i'm happy with the video quality, 5 channels are even in Dolby 5.1 sound tracks


----------



## dreamsatellite (May 13, 2012)

any US people living in China using this DishHD Asia now?


----------



## dreamsatellite (May 13, 2012)

There's a joint venture of Dish TV in Taiwan, called EchoStar, offering a HD package called DishHD Asia, is there any one knows more about this EchStar business, and it's future business plans? who are people behind it?


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

How are they handling the news blackouts? The Chinese government will block some news stories, although they do let channels like CNN and MSNBC be broadcast there. But occasional stories will be blacked out.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it was one company - echostar/dishnetwork, recently they spun off HW part - echostar
we have plenty info about that - if you'll search here you'll find all info

so far we know affiliates: Bell/Canada and dishMex/Mexico, now it expanding to Asia, interesting ..

EDIT. Found: http://www.lyngsat.com/AsiaSat-5.html
and some doc; http://www.asiasat.com/asiasat/EN/upload/doc/pressrelease/news_20100819.pdf


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

seems to me it's for Taiwan only http://www.dishhdasia.com/en/faq.html, 211t and 612t boxes, using Conax cards and DVB-S2 tuners - nice SR = 40700 and 8PSK and FEC 2/3, would be interesting to see real bitrate of these muxes http://www.lyngsat.com/AsiaSat-5.html
by calculation http://www.satellite-calculations.com/Satellite/bitrates.htm it could be 80+ Mbps ! double vs our 8PSK tpns


----------

